# Hpi Rs4??



## Sickda (Apr 19, 2006)

Hello fellas i am noob to this. I had had my Hpi rs4 rtr for 6 years or so. I just got out of my storage and i want it to run again. I was thinking bout just throwing a new motor and two speed on it. I want to know what motor is capable on going on to the chasis i got. And what mods should i do. I plan on using the car to have fun with again. SO please any help would be good!! Thanks fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey welcome back. If it is a regular rs4 I think most any motor will fit I've been using Fantom motors and I really like them. I have one of there stock motors and it makes my buggy FLY :thumbsup: I'm allergic to touring cars  (to many adjustments) . I think one of ther motors could make anything fast. The motor i'm using is an epic can limited edition stock motor.Just my 2 cents



http://www.fantomracing.com/


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a hpi rally car and run 17t speed gems way fast with one speed


----------



## Bill Auchterlonie (Sep 27, 2001)

anythng else i can do to get my car up to speed??? Would i need anything else


----------



## Sickda (Apr 19, 2006)

Anything else i can do to get my car up to par. I amreally looking for a fast lil motor to throw on her


----------



## Sickda (Apr 19, 2006)

Well I seen that fantom motors are only for off road. I am looking for something for touring> I have a touring hpi rs4. Who else makes motors for this chasis??


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Any motor will fit your car. There are no brand specific motors for X or Y car they all will fit. Now you have to match what fits your driving level and your track. Ask some people at your local track what they run to get a good idea. There are a ton of quality motor company's out there so it is just a matter of finding what works for you. A stock motor might be they way to go.If you you think you have the track dialed in maybe move up to a 19 Turn motor. Gearing is very important also car maintence, batteries,how you take care of all these things will effect your speed. :thumbsup:


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

I have a Kyosho Atomic Force 17 turn motor. The little bugger makes my electric car fly. I've also had good luck with a Reedy Spec 19.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I havent had to much luck with the reedy spec,, it is a good motor but to keep the speed up it requires alot of work, cutting comm every 3 to 4 runs, i really good spec motor is the team orion spec 19 mod, Take a look,

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKER2&P=7


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

It does need care, for sure. I got more than 3-4 runs out of mine though between having to take it apart. Usually 10-12. I do prefer the Kyosho I mentioned over it though.


----------



## Sickda (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh i would also like to mention that this car is gas powered not electric. So what should i get


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well all this time we thought you where talking about electric,,,,, I know nothing about gas,,,,,,,,,,,, Good luck


----------



## Sickda (Apr 19, 2006)

Does anybody know bout gas rc


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah, avoid it like herpies.


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

I have an HPI RS4 nitro myself. The 15 motor that is on it is good enough for me. It has no traction at all!


----------



## Sickda (Apr 19, 2006)

Well i want something faster


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

I would look for an O.S engine or Traxxas. I've never used them I always have used O.S. with good luck. There are a lot of good motors out there these days But if you have a HPI car I would get an HPI engine they have a few for $89.00 or so.


http://www.towerhobbies.com/listings/cat-cat-g.html


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have heard good thing about the O.S engines, Good Luck,


----------

